# Wow



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I just recently bought an old 1960's Raleigh with a Strumy archer 3 speed. The lever was broken so I put on one from an another 3 speed. 

Okay- how it is that this old beat up nasty hub rides so well with so much less drag than the new Nexis on my beach cruiser (the only time I have ever ridden a IGH)?? 

We rode 30 miles Sunday - and other than not being able shift under pressure - I could not tell I was riding a IGH. It felt just like typical gears. I normally ride a fixed gear on the road so I am used to smooth and quiet. It was really fun riding past the guys on the carbon bikes with my fenders rattling and my chain-guard hitting my crank arm - and my handlebars slowly slipping down (need shim or new bars). 


Is this what the Rohloff is like? I assumed the Nexis was what a 3 speed was like -


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Her name is old Greasy -*


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

LULZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Keep a 3 speed S-A hub properly adjusted and oiled and they stay smooth forever.

My 1935 Sunbeam



I also have the modern 3 speed on a roadbike and it's even better.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Wait, you mean all IGH's aren't butter smooth and silent?

I've been on my Alfine-8 (SG500) for about six months. Six trouble free, silent, no drag, maintenance free months. Seriously just do not understand all the negative chatter.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

_CJ said:


> Wait, you mean all IGH's aren't butter smooth and silent?
> 
> I've been on my Alfine-8 (SG500) for about six months. Six trouble free, silent, no drag, maintenance free months. Seriously just do not understand all the negative chatter.


I agree with that. I have an Alfine 8 as well and it is very smooth with no noticeable drag (there has to be some).

I usually ride single speed so I would notice.

I think the sweet spot for hub gears is 3 speed because that needs just one train of epicyclic gears.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Update - okay it still works smooth and well amazing. The one on my beach cruiser still sucks... 
They only problem with old greasy is flats and 165mm crank arms. Climbing is a chore - but it there for the workout not all day rides. I will have to find a pair of mallets (egg beaters look weird on an old bike) for her and then she will be perfect.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Part of the issue may be the coaster brake on your beach cruiser; minor rubbing is a constant fight with drum brakes of all kinds. You'd have to try a 3 speed disc nexus to be sure, but I'm pretty sure that's the problem; there is precious little difference between the execution of the hub shell/seals between the Shimano/SA hub.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just make sure the SA shifter cable is adjusted spot on. If it is slightly out it can seemingly still be working perfectly, but then jump out of gear under load! Which is not fun.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

wschruba said:


> Part of the issue may be the coaster brake on your beach cruiser; minor rubbing is a constant fight with drum brakes of all kinds. You'd have to try a 3 speed disc nexus to be sure, but I'm pretty sure that's the problem; there is precious little difference between the execution of the hub shell/seals between the Shimano/SA hub.


I think you are right on that one... I never thought of that!


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a Nexus 3 with disc and it is smooth, quiet and drag-free. Now if only they made a 28t rear sprocket!


----------

